# New Piano Trio work



## JGoertzen (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am a young composer who enjoys hearing what people think about my music. I am including my youtube channel with my new Piano Trio and would love your feedback. Thanks everyone.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLnuj-Jcxe0NESMAGzNDIDA/videos


----------

